# K-lite confiscated!



## eteson (May 23, 2013)

My last k-lite shipment from Miami to Colombia (about 24 lbs) was confiscated during the nationalization process...
Guess why.... because it was considered as raw material usable for the fabrication of explosives...
I am really frustrated...


----------



## emydura (May 23, 2013)

Is there nothing K-Lite can't do?

That would be frustrating.


----------



## gonewild (May 23, 2013)

emydura said:


> Is there nothing K-Lite can't do?



:rollhappy:


----------



## eggshells (May 23, 2013)

I thought only ammonium nitrate is the only ingredients that can be used as explosive? Did you get notified? Hope everything is okay..


----------



## gonewild (May 23, 2013)

eteson said:


> My last k-lite shipment from Miami to Colombia (about 24 lbs) was confiscated during the nationalization process...
> Guess why.... because it was considered as raw material usable for the fabrication of explosives...
> I am really frustrated...



It is in fact a raw material than can be made into explosives. Calcium Nitrate, Ammonium Nitrate and Potassium Nitrate are all explosive. Don't try to take Nitrate fertilizer on an airplane either.

Have you been able to get deliver in the past?


----------



## gonewild (May 23, 2013)

eggshells said:


> I thought only ammonium nitrate is the only ingredients that can be used as explosive?



Potassium Nitrate + Sulfur + Charcoal = Black Gun Powder

I think Calcium Nitrate is the most explosive.


----------



## eteson (May 23, 2013)

I did import 4 Lbs 2 months ago and it arrived.
This time the shipment was bigger and was inspected...
The funny thing is that I can buy a ton of nitrate in the local market without problems.
Everything is Ok, I only lost the fertilizer and money spent in the shipments.


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 24, 2013)

You can't get the fertilizer made-up locally?

Ray wrote up the KPKCaMg ratios in the AOS article. You should be able to cook it up by yourself from local raw materials.


----------



## Ray (May 24, 2013)

Rick wrote the article, not me.

On a positive note, K-Lite is easier to get across the border coming back into the US from Canada. According to the Customs & Border Patrol officer that inspected my van, potassium minerals are naturally radioactive, and that was apparently of more concern than the potential for explosives.


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 24, 2013)

Sorry, for the mix-up, Ray & Rick.


----------



## couscous74 (May 24, 2013)

Shouldn't it be harder to get a white powder from Colombia to Miami, and not the other way around? :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2013)

Should have been marked: Coca! :evil:


----------



## Ozpaph (May 24, 2013)

next time place it in large containers of coffee....................LOL


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 24, 2013)

couscous74 said:


> Shouldn't it be harder to get a white powder from Colombia to Miami, and not the other way around? :rollhappy:



Yeah, that was my thought immediately. I was around in the 80s in Florida during the years of high snowfall coming in from the south. Those were busy days for the coast guard!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 24, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> next time place it in large containers of coffee....................LOL



Yes, a new, exotic blend of "extreme blond roasted" beans :rollhappy:


----------



## Chicago Chad (May 24, 2013)

When flying domestically within the US I have not had any problems bringing fertilizer with me. I have flown threw rinky dink airports and international hubs. I notified TSA and the airline in advance and neither seemed to care. I asked that they put a note stating the conversation took place and they would not do that either. Their only suggestion was keep in my checked baggage and label it properly. Which I did and they still pulled my luggage for inspection. Other than that no problems. They did say that policies are enforced at the discretion of the officer so anything is possible.

I would imagine that if you had it shipped again in a smaller amount you would have no problems as before.

Inspections are random and often inconsistent. Better luck next time.


----------



## eteson (Jun 7, 2013)

Chicago Chad said:


> Inspections are random and often inconsistent. Better luck next time.



You are right!
Today I have received a new shipment of K-lite without problems (This time I ordered less quantity).

In the meantime I have discovered a fertilizer similar to K-lite it is called Wuxal calcium.


----------

